# Question From Judges



## Saiph (Mar 15, 2006)

Did Sampson break his Nazarite vow when he extracted honey from the dead lion's carcass ?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello Mark,

Here is what I saw in Numbers 6, regarding the rites of the Nazarites. "Separation" - whether from fruits of the vine, uncleanness, etc. was not necessarily a permanent condition--as verses 6, 8, 12, and 13 clearly provide a means for "exiting" separation. We know that he had not been instructed by God to end his separation, so clearly he violated the commandment of the Nazarites to by making himself unclean.

Added to that is what his actions meant even if his separation had been performed. That would have placed him in the same condition as a regular Israelite, and this action would have made him unclean--albeit just for the balance of the day (Leviticus 11). And by his deceit, he made his parents unclean too (Judges 14.9). 

So, in summary, I believe he not only violated his Nazarite vows, but in deceit, placed his parents in an unclean condition as well.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Saiph (Mar 15, 2006)

I was thinking that also, but wanted to hear other opinions. Thanks.


----------

